# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  i-digits quantum, prosthetic hand, Össur hf., Reykjavik, Iceland

## Airicist

Developer - Touch Bionics Inc.

Manufacturer - Ossur

Home page - ossur.com/en-us/prosthetics/arms/i-digits-quantum

----------


## Airicist

Touch Bionics i-digits quantum: A Day in the Life of Moises Aramburo

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> Touch Bionics i-digits quantum: A Day in the Life of Moises Aramburo

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Comparison videos: Being active with and without i-digits"

----------


## Airicist

Apple Watch & i-limb quantum

Published on May 13, 2016




> Video showin how to set up and use the Apple Watch for i-limb quantum

----------

